# Bentyl -side effects?



## Sandman67

I have been prescribed Bentyl as an antispasmodic for my severe colon pain. I've been afraid to actually take it though because of the side effects, specifically the "fast heartbeat". I am a hypochondriac about my heart and freak out badly when it beats fast or skips, etc. I've been checked out and am fine, it's all in my head, but I can't seem to shake it -so I live with it. My question...can those of you actually taking Bentyl comment on the side effects -does it cause a rapid heartbeat and does the medicine actually work? I'm trying to weigh the benefits of trying it verus the hell I'll be in by not. The pain I get from IBS is very severe and the spasms last for sometimes 8 or 9 hours, and mild pain pills don't work at all. So maybe this pill is my saviour? Thanks!-Mike


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> The pain I get from IBS is very severe and the spasms last for sometimes 8 or 9 hours, and mild pain pills don't work at all. So


Is it possible that you suffer from constipation instead of spasms?Do you have a lot of gas?Describe your pain and location.


----------



## 16963

I take bentyl, I've never had any problems with my heart. Hope that helps!


----------



## Sandman67

Lynnie -Thank you for the reply/info.SpAsMaN - I usually have a bowel movement everyday(most everyday it's multiple), so does that rule out constipation? It's funny because yesterday is the first time in a VERY long time that I did not go at all.My pain is center abdomen and top upper corners as well as down both sides, pretty much the entire run of the colon. I had my first visit yesterday with the GI and he thinks it's IBS brought on by stress. Were doing 3 tests (ultrasound, colonoscopy and endoscopy) to rule out anything else but he said the pain is not indicative of any of the usual culprits (gall bladder, pancreas, etc..) I'm going for the ultrasound tomorrow and may decide not to have the other 2 if that one is good.He did refuse to give me pain pills. Said the Darvacet my regular doctor gave me should work fine and use Bentyl.


----------



## desertroses

I am IBS-A but lean more towards C. I take Bentyl when I have pain from an oncoming flareup and I have 0 side effects, except for being a little sleepy. I even have a rapid heart rate and it does not bother it at all.


----------



## BuffAlum93

I just started taking Bentyl last week and the only side effect I have had is dry mouth. The medication worked wonders for me after only a day. I wish I had started taking it sooner! Good luck.


----------



## bitterxsweet615

i've been taking bentyl for about 9 months..the only side affect i've had is dry mouth..without bentyl i wouldn't be able to work it helped my pain enough that i can carry on..the D is still a problem but it helps with the spasms i take 40mg every 6 hours...hope this helped


----------



## 20960

I was on bentyl for a year and the only side effect i had was constipation but i was rarley in pain and my heart beat seemed to be fine. It made me feel almost normal but it stopped working a yr after taking it and i was taking it 3 dimes a day.


----------



## leeballz

Not seeing this post earlier I'd posted one in the general forum yesterday. Bentyl works wonders for me when i have bad stomach cramping but i've been afraid to take it lately for fear of the constipation (for some reason I've been having bad C lately). BUT the side effects on ME are horrible- very light headed, dizzy and very dry mouth. I just feel really really loopy on it, so I only take it at night when i sleep now!-Leeann


----------



## Guest

I take Bentyl for abdominal pain when it is so severe I am almost doubling over. For my IBS-D.It helps alot.I get NO Side Effects From it at all.


----------



## nw0528

I have had IBS-D for about 25 years. Besides taking Konsyl fiber daily and Immodium as needed, I had never taken any medication. Four years ago on my honeymoon in Hawaii, on the very first day, I started with terrible stomach cramps and diarrhea and it was uncontrollable. My doctor back home called in Bentyl to a pharmacy in Hawaii. When my husband picked up the medication I freaked out because there were all these warnings about how it keeps your body from regulating temperature (you don't sweat) and how you would be prone to heat stroke. I called my doctor back and reminded her we were in HAWAII. She said to just stay well hydrated, and stay in shade/wear hat as much as possible. I did not have any problems at all while on it. We were in Hawaii for a month and I took the Bentyl for almost 2 weeks, then weaned myself off of it the third week. While taking it I did notice I was thirsty quite a bit (but I was also taking Immodium for the diarrhea) and if we went out for a walk I would notice I would not sweat at all, but would feel warm suddenly and then would drink more water. I bet if I had not been in Hawaii, I would not have noticed (I live in the Northeast), except maybe while exercising.Next year at this time my husband and I will be in China adopting our daughter. My GI will be sending me with Bentyl "just in case" I need it. I would not hesitate to take it again. However, this would be short term (2-3 weeks), so I'm not sure what kinds of side effects folks have who stay on it long term.Nicole


----------



## math_and_music

My two cents, but keep in mind that everyone's body is different. Your reaction might be very different from mine, so don't be afraid to try it. The worst that will happen is that you don't like it, and you can try something else:I took Bentyl for awhile. It worked great while the medicine was in effect. However, the instant it wore off, I got a nasty rebound effect in the form of diarrhea. Also, the medicine would wear off overnight, which means that I would start every morning with bad diarrhea. The other bad part was the side effects: It made me feel VERY drowsy and generally loopy.


----------

